# Welcoming Jimmy



## abbenator (Apr 13, 2012)

I never really thought I would want a rabbit. Especially with an inquisitive baby just nearing a year, and a spoiled dog who is under the impression that she is the ruler of the roost.Â 

I have always been an animal lover, but it wasn't until recently that I felt the need to adopt a bunny. It took about thirty minutes of begging to convince my husband that this would be a good idea, although I think he only caved to pacify me.Â 

I did my research, made sure I felt confident about the Do's and Don'ts of rabbit care, and scheduled a time to pick up our newest addition.Â 

I was told Jimmy was a boy, so when my husband came up with the name Jimmy Hoppa, I thought it was hilarious. Needless to say, Jimmy is actually a girl, but we'll keep the name.Â 

Her first night went pretty well. She seemed pleased with her cage, and we witnessed our first bunny binky.Â 

The second night was the same as the first-- lots of running at top speed, only to pause to give us some sniffs and stand on her back legs like a little prairie dog to assess her surroundings. Once she was bored of that business, she hopped into her cage all by herself.Â 

Last night, she seemed more mellow. She ran and played, but took the time to groom herself, then stretched out on the floor. She showed no fear of the dog, who, after four days, is still baffled by the presence of a bunny in her home. Once again, she helped herself into her cage when she was done hanging out with us.Â 

Tonight is even better. While I was cleaning her cage out, she laid down and accepted my strokes, closing her eyes when I focused on her cheeks and top of her head. Now she is laying on the floor next to my husband, enjoying his company while he plays video games. She doesn't run away when I come over to talk and pet her. In fact, I am up way past my bedtime because I just don't want to miss out on her silly binky business Â 

I can only hope this is a start of a close bond. She is adapting so much better than I had anticipated, and even my husband is in love with her.Â 

We've started talking about getting another bunny sometime down the road, and tomorrow I am starting my rabbit-friendly herb garden.Â 

She is teaching me everyday, but I feel like I have so much more to learn.Â 

Wish us luck!Â


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 13, 2012)

Wishing you all the luck. Sounds like you are truly getting her trust. She is adapting very well to her surroundings. 

BTW, maybe you mentioned it somewhere else, but how old is she? 

Just a reminder, all bunnies are individuals and not alike. You got a gem by the sounds of it. So any bunny you bring in, might be different and take longer to bond to you, your husband, and the dog that rules the roost. 

It is amazing these animals. They just take over your heart. They are funny, intelligent, and REAL. 

Again wishing you all the best with your new bun. ENJOY this one and some time down the road another. 

K


----------



## Samara (Apr 13, 2012)

:yahoo:


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. It will be interesting to see how she & your dog will interact.

One of my cousins was named Jama [pronounced jay-mah] as a feminine form of James, in case you're interested in a name modification.


----------



## abbenator (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you!

She is about three to four months, I never got an exact birthday :/

We will definitely be waiting for another bunny. We are in the market for a new house, so until we get a bigger house, no more babies of any kind.  Plus, I want her to be spayed. 

I won't get my hopes up for a bunny that bonds or accepts us as quickly as Jimmy did. I really didn't expect to get so lucky with her! 

Also, she is completely using her litter box! There were no messes in her cage this morning 

ETA: We thought about changing her name to a more feminine version, but Jimmy seems like a silly name for a silly bunny, so it kind of suits her


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 13, 2012)

Congrats. Our Nik-Nik was also named Nick til we found out the shelter people should stick with sexing dogs as they didn't know anything about bunnies.


----------



## abbenator (Apr 15, 2012)

Tonight was another good night. I held her on my lap in my favorite chair, and she kind of crawled up on my chest, nudged my chin with her nose, then started cleaning her paws and face right there. She kept licking me, but I didn't want to ruin the moment, so I let her be. 

I'm pretty much in love.


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 15, 2012)

Sounds wonderful.

How about Jimmi Hoppa?


----------



## abbenator (Apr 15, 2012)

Ooh, I never thought of that! 

I think we'll go with it


----------



## abbenator (Apr 15, 2012)

I am constantly taking pictures of this poor bunny lol


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 15, 2012)

We do it too! We have more photographs than we have hair on our head. And no we are not bald yet! 

Keep taking pics! It's a great way to interact with your bunny. As long as the flash doesn't bother them. And they will definitely let you know when they are tired of picture taking. At least our do. But they are definitely not camera shy. 

Glad to hear all is well with Jimmi. And the bonding sounds like it's going very well.

Congratulations!

K


----------



## kmaben (Apr 15, 2012)

I love her color! Welcome to the rabbit world. Once your here you'll never leave!


----------



## abbenator (May 9, 2012)

Hello, everyone. I know it's been a whole, so I thought I would share an update about Jimmi . There is going to be a photobomb at the end of this, so you have been warned lol.Â 

Jimmi is doing great. She has had free reign over the house, and today I am going to up the ante and try to find a harness so she can check out the backyard.Â 

I was really hesitant about letting her run around while my son was awake, but we decided to see how he would act, and luckily, he has no interest in messing with her. It seems to be the other way around. She loves playing with his toys, and she likes to hop over to sniff him and see what he is doing.Â 

She is infatuated with the dog, who has learned to coexist. The other day, Jimmi started weaving in and out of the dog's legs, which thoroughly freaked the dog out. I have a feeling Jimmi will be bigger than the poor pooch before long.Â 

She is also very affectionate towards people. She doesn't mind being handled, and she doesn't run away or cower if you walk towards her. She likes being rubbed, and if you stop before she is done, she'll scoot closer and nudge your hands until you obey.Â 

In addition to her crazy personality, she's got some crazy colors going on. They are starting to change, so only half of her is that fawn color now. She is so big, and looking so different. It has barely been a month!





Sneaking a sniff of my little guyÂ 










My sweet girl 





A good picture of her crazy colors.Â


----------



## saidinjester (May 9, 2012)

Glad things are going well! That coloring is definitely goofy!


----------



## abbenator (May 9, 2012)

She is a hot mess right now haha. Thanks!


----------



## aBeautifulHope (May 9, 2012)

Aww, she's the cutest little thing! LOVE her coloring 

Shalom,
Lauren


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 9, 2012)

I can't see the pictures, only get *X*

Susan


----------



## critterchic (May 14, 2012)

Cute bun! Mocha went through some crazy spotting when she went through her first molt. Maybe that is what is going on with Jimmi.


----------



## ashley1205 (May 24, 2012)

She's gorgeous!! I love her colors =)


----------



## abbenator (May 24, 2012)

Thank you! I will have to take some more pictures of her tonight after I finish up some paperwork. She is almost one color now


----------

